# Embossed NDNR



## wonkapete (Apr 9, 2007)

I had some free time this morning so I decided to dig out some embossed NDNR bottles.  I have more than this packed far away but here's all the different ones I could get to today.  It's amazing how many different ones there were...

 1) Mello Yello
 2) green Mr. Pibb
 3) clear Mr. Pibb
 4) 7 oz. twist top Coke
 5) 7 oz. screw cap Coke
 6) 16 oz. screw cap Coke
 7) 10 oz. Coke with small 'c'
 8)  10 oz. Coke with large 'c'







 1) 10 oz. 7up
 2) 16 oz. 7 up
 3) Sprite
 4) Mountain Dew
 5) Mountain Dew with hillbilly
 6) 16 oz screw cap Sprite 
 7) 10 oz. screw cap 7 up






 1) green 10 oz. Coke
 2) Bubble Up
 3) Fresca
 4) Fresca
 5) Simba
 6) Sun Drop








 1) 10 oz. Coke
 2) 10 oz. Coke
 3) 10-2-4 Dr. Pepper
 4) Diet Rite Cola
 5) Crass
 6) Diet Pepsi
 7) Dad's






 1) Diet Pepsi
 2) Screw cap Pepsi
 3) Pepsi
 4) 16 oz. screw cap Pepsi
 5) Pepsi
 6) Pepsi






 1) A&W
 2) Double Cola
 3) Dr. Pepper
 4) Royal Crown Cola
 5) Screw cap Pepsi
 6) Tab







 1) Howdy
 2) Fanta (has glass string inside from one side to the other, you can faintly see it below logo)
 3) Fanta
 4) Fanta
 5) Big Red
 6) Sprite
 7) 7up






 1) Sun Rise
 2) Orange Crush
 3) Diet Pepsi
 4) Nesbitts


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2007)

Great looking bottles. I really like that green Coke.


----------



## Bandit (May 7, 2007)

Thats some nice bottles you have! Im a big collector of the "No Deposit No Return" Soda bottles. I havent posted here in along time! I have been extremely busy with my taxidermy business. But today a buddy of mine stopped by and gave me three new ones I didnt have, Party King, Nesbitts(rare design) and a Schwepps. He told me this gentleman was going to sell his collection...so  Monday morning we taking my van am going to look at this collection of NDNR's that the man is wanting to sell. My buddy said they was embossed and painted labels. This may be a once in a life time deal. Im looking forward to seeing. We'll keep you posted whats what...
 Take care,
 ~Bandit~
 PS Heres a link to some of my collection
http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/BOTTLEORDER.html


----------



## LC (May 7, 2007)

That is the best collection of throw away bottles I have seen ! Thanks for posting them !!

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## wonkapete (May 16, 2008)

You can see my clear Dad's 'barrel' bottle, in the 4th pic above.  I just picked up this amber diet one.  It's very nice...


----------



## morbious_fod (May 16, 2008)

Man thats frickin sweet. I bet it's a rare one as well.


----------



## idigjars (May 16, 2008)

Those are pretty cool!  Thanks for all your time to take the pics and share them with us.             Paul


----------



## madman (May 16, 2008)

jerry  super collection wow ! love those dads barrels mike


----------



## ktbi (May 16, 2008)

I've never really collected sodas, but the more I see collections like yours the more I'm interested..Thnks for posting pics.....Ron


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 16, 2008)

A few more I've recently picked up - those on the far left are Quart Sized Nesbitt's (both different):






 This pic includes a 16 oz. RC:


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 22, 2008)

A not so common Chocolate Soldier!


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 23, 2008)

the chocolate solider is very nice.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 23, 2008)

Great bottles Jerry. You don't see to many RC NDNRs around here.


----------



## arthur (Jun 23, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

